# Petronius Question



## NewtoBlue (Apr 11, 2008)

How far is the run from Perdido Pass to Petronius?

Thanks


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

61nm from the farewell bouy!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Agreed. SuperMap NM rulershows it approx. 61.8nm.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Or 71 statute miles


----------

